# Love for the SPs!



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

I love you all SPs :laughing: - you make life so fun and wonderful!!! as well as being insightful and charismatic!

Looking back at my student days all my good friends and first love were without a doubt SPs - they brought me out of my shell and made me laugh and just enjoy every moment of a situation! I just connect with your personality type so well.

*BIG HUG*


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

It's true we are awesome, but then so are STJs :laughing:


----------



## tinker683 (Nov 29, 2009)

I concur, you guys are truly a great match for us SJ's.

You guys and ladies refuse to let me dwell in my comfort zone and instead continue to push, encourage, and inspire me to come out and experience the world. If it wasn't for you all, I wouldn't love half of the things I do.

So thank you, you guys are fantastic!


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

SPs also have a talent for making me laugh at myself, in the nicest light hearted way, and not take life so seriously sometimes. It never is offensive. What a natural talent - I'm learning how to do this myself. :laughing:


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

I am SP. I am basking in the love!


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

No wonder I feel so at home with you and TreeBob! :wink:


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm an SP, and I love me some me! roud:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

We are quite awesome, we deserve a torphy. *waits impaitently*


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

*APPLAUDS*


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

lantern said:


> *APPLAUDS*


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

:laughing:


----------

